# Which BHO extractor



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking on Ebay at all the hash oil extractors and I am trying to decide which one to get. I am not sure how big to go, was thinking around 28grams or smaller. Which is more efficient for getting the most out of the butane? Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2012)

I meant to show one that I am currently looking at getting:
hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-Custom-Glass-/220810544771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3369558683

Also looking at this one: hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Large-Queen-Honeybee-Extractors-Honey-Bee-Extractor-Honey-Oil-BHO-screens-/280885385609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416612d989


----------



## Growdude (May 29, 2012)

look into these hxxp://okief.com/bho1.html, all stainless with real handy legs to hold it up in the pyrex dish.

Each tube is 22 grams, I got the 2 tube version, each tube is perfect for 320ml butane cans.


----------



## Graywolf (May 29, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I am looking on Ebay at all the hash oil extractors and I am trying to decide which one to get. I am not sure how big to go, was thinking around 28grams or smaller. Which is more efficient for getting the most out of the butane? Any suggestions appreciated


 
For 28 grams and under, I would recommend that you pick up a stainless steel turkey baster for under $10 and make your own.  Bed, Breakfast, and Beyond has one about that size for $7.99.

We have our own glass columns built at a local scientific glass shop, and after some experimentation, I would advise no larger than a 1" bore for a simple flow through column.

They cost us $10, plus $1.00 an inch to have made in fully annealed heavy wall borosilicate.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2012)

I actually have quite a bit more than 28 grams. I probably have a few pounds of small and airy bud and trim that is drying. I was just thinking to do 28 grams at a time as it seems like you would get better(more thorough saturation of butane) results from doing smaller amounts at a time.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

I have the same one as Growdude, but in the single tube. I place about 28g per can of butane. Check out my BHO Party thread. Works great:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2012)

Cool  thanks guys. I went ahead and ordered a glass tube setup off of Ebay for about $20. I guess I will see how well it works and adjust from there. I was wondering about how much butane to use per given amount of trim material. PC, I will take a look at that thread


----------

